# Freie Flüsse, Bäche, Seen?



## Grundelgott (30. Juni 2016)

Ahoi liebe Wahl-norweger,
ich habe mal gehört dass man für viele Binnengewässer in Norge keine Angellizenz braucht. Leider finde ich da im Netz nur recht vage Informationen. Kann da einer weiterhelfen? Ich werde mich im August in Süd/West Norwegen aufhalten und würde gerne mal ein paar Forellen aus nem kleinen See oder Flüsschen zuppeln, also nichts mit Lachs oder so..

beste grüße


----------



## Ladi74 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freie Flüsse, Bäche, Seen?*

Hol dir lieber die Fiskekort, kostet nicht die Welt und gehst jeder Menge Ärger aus dem Weg.


----------



## 63°Nord (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freie Flüsse, Bäche, Seen?*

Für jederman frei ist nur das Angeln im Salzwasser. Jeder See, Fluss und auch der kleinste Tümpel hat einen Besitzer, der das Angeln erlauben kann(Lizenz verkaufen)


----------



## Snâsh (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freie Flüsse, Bäche, Seen?*

und als guten Tipp: Kauf wirklich immer ne Karte :q

Die sind schon neben mir und meinem Vater mittem auffem See in Nordnorwegen mitm Wasserflugzeug gelandet und haben mich lieb nach meinem Schein gefragt |supergri

Die sind da wirklich extremst peniebel..

Lg Roooobert


----------



## Grundelgott (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Freie Flüsse, Bäche, Seen?*

ok dann war ich wohl fehlinformiert, danke für die aufklärung.

@Snâsh, es gibt ein video vom norwegischen abenteurer Lars Monsen wo dieser gefühlt am Nordpol an einem Eisloch fischt und aus dem nichts Fischereiaufseher auf dem Schneemobil auftauchen um seine Lizenz zu kontrollieren. Aber Wasserflugzeug ist ja echt ne Nummer!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Freie Flüsse, Bäche, Seen?*

Zm kostenlosen Fischen ohne Lizenz* im Salzwasser* wurde hier schon alles gesagt.
Binnengewässer und die dazugehörigen Fischereirechte gehören in Norge im Prinzip dem Landbesitzer auf dessen Land das Gewässer liegt und *sind nicht frei ohne Lizenz befischbar.*
Die Preise schwanken je nach Bekanntheitsgrad ziemlich aber viele hervorragende Forellengewässer, die irgendwie "out of bounds" abseits einer Strasse sind, sind oftmals für ein "Taschengeld" zu befischen. 
Flüsse, Bäche mit Aufstieg von Meerforellen und Lachsen kosten natürlich tendenziell etwas mehr, bei denen braucht man zusätzlich noch den staatlichen norwegischen Schein, den "Fiskeravgift" , den man sich online besorgen kann ( http://fiskeravgift.miljodirektoratet.no/ ).  
Neben Turistbüros sind oftmals Tankstellen auch gute Infoquellen über die örtlichen Lizenzausgeber #6
Online kannst Du Dich hier bei "Inatur" auch schon über viele Gebiete informieren. 

*https://www.inatur.no/sok#?q=&f=[{%22felt%22%3A%22type%22%2C%22sokeord%22%3A%22innlandsfisketilbud%22}] 

* (Der direkte Link funktioniert leider irgendwie nicht also einfach das fettgedruckte per Copy & Paste in die Adresszeile des Browsers einfügen) 
Oft gibt es auch Lizenzen, die sich über einen ganzen Kreis (norw. "Kommune" z.B. Osen-Kommune https://www.inatur.no/fiske/50fee3c8e4b02877c7d1bfb5/orret-og-royefiske-i-osen-kommune) oder grosse Teile eines Bezirks (norw. "Fylke") erstrecken wenn die Gewässer im Besitz der jeweiligen Verwaltung sind , so dass man nicht dauernd aufpassen muss, ob man nicht irgendwelche Grenzen überschreitet.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------

